# SHARK WEEK - Show us you BICYCLE SHARK pics ....



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 6, 2015)

*Well with "SHARK WEEK" on the Discovery Channel this week - I thought I would share my SHARK WEEK inspired pics ... Starting with this 1936 Robin pic I took down in San Diego recently on a ride @ John's ... 

If you have some SHARK pics with bicycles POST THEM ... Have fun everyone ... 


Ride Vintage - Frank  *


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 6, 2015)

Ahh!
I was running out of photo storage on my phone so I deleted all my shark pictures.
The monster frog is the closest thing I have.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 6, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> Ahh!
> I was running out of photo storage on my phone so I deleted all my shark pictures.
> The monster frog is the closest thing I have.
> 
> ...






Nice picture, complements your bike well.


----------



## mike j (Jul 6, 2015)

I think that the Bluebirds, as well as many sleek aircraft were shark inspired.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 6, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> ahh!
> I was running out of photo storage on my phone so i deleted all my shark pictures.
> The monster frog is the closest thing i have.
> 
> ...




nice!


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 7, 2015)

Not a shark pic, but shark week post. I was actually just watching return of shark something on the discovery channel where they are talking about this specific shark returing to surf beach and they were interviewing these guys on at the dock and you can see a prewar schwinn motobike in the back ground. Anyone else catch that haha. Got bikes on my mind all the time haha


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 8, 2015)

*Another "Shark Week" pic for Wednesday .... Taken earlier this year along the beach path in Huntington Beach ... I couldn't resist to take this shot ... After all - how often do you find a shark in the same color as your original paint Westfield "Columbia Superb" bicycle you are riding ... Ride Vintage - Frank 
*


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 8, 2015)

mike j said:


> I think that the Bluebirds, as well as many sleek aircraft were shark inspired.




I agree, but the '38 bluebird look more like a porpoise.
The '36...now that's shark-tastic!
Chris


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 10, 2015)

*So here is my Friday final "Shark Week" image for this thread .... Kickin it & opening my coveted "Goose Island - Bourbon County" beer with my Great White beer opener .... Time to relax & as they say " 'cause every bodies working for the weekend " ... Be safe & ride vintage - Frank
*


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jul 10, 2015)

Cool bike! What is it? I like the tank and frame.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 15, 2015)

A little late, but I found another picture to add to the portfolio of Shark Week bikes.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 16, 2015)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *Another "Shark Week" pic for Wednesday .... Taken earlier this year along the beach path in Huntington Beach ... I couldn't resist to take this shot ... After all - how often do you find a shark in the same color as your original paint Westfield "Columbia Superb" bicycle you are riding ... Ride Vintage - Frank
> *
> View attachment 224388




Wow, I've never seen this one before! This bike belongs in the tankless thread  if its not there already!


----------



## Luchotocado (Aug 16, 2015)

....


----------



## Sox-n-Bix (Aug 16, 2015)

Another late entry


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 26, 2018)

_*Well for those interested in the story behind the pic ...... Marty went to a Tweed ride that a mutual friend - Cliff - has every year that ends up at a Pancake breakfast at a Model T meet & greet / car show in SoCal ... I don't own tweed or a early bicycle that would qualify to be at that ride - so I met up with the guys for the pancake breakfast potion of the event .. As I was standing by the early bicycles & my 1940 Schwinn roadster - a owner of a prop house in Orange County approaches me and asked if I wanted to swing by after our ride because he had some old bicycle parts he wanted to give me ... I told him I’d swing by and grab them from him .. so after the ride Marty ( cycllingday ) and myself stopped in .. wow what a place over 72000 square feet of props house in a old Orange packing plant ... well our bicycles were left outside as we spoke with the owner who shared many a story of his prop house - the prop house history - and many clients he’s had over the years ... the parts were nothing great ... but passed down for *re purposing* on future builds .. ended up being a great day & I couldn’t resist the Shark Week photo op .. Ridden not Hidden - Frank *_


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jul 26, 2018)

Here on the east coast we have a shark, oh snap it's my girl but representing cyclone coaster shirt on her Shelby!


----------

